# Real iPhone Launcher?



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

I have been looking for a really good iphone launcher for a while but all of them have a dock of 1x5 and it doesn't look as real, I am looking for something that has the icons as big as the iphone and has the dock of 4 icons instead of 5...I have tried pretty much everything on the market..any ideas?


----------



## headcheese (Aug 1, 2011)

yea buy an iphone 

there is adwex, and launcher pro. tons of options for each and lots of themes. maybe miui will come along??? but if you want your phone to look just like an iphone you

should get an iphone.


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

"CC268 said:


> I have been looking for a really good iphone launcher for a while but all of them have a dock of 1x5 and it doesn't look as real, I am looking for something that has the icons as big as the iphone and has the dock of 4 icons instead of 5...I have tried pretty much everything on the market..any ideas?


Have you tried qqlauncher? To me its like an iphone


----------



## Nilius17 (Jul 15, 2011)

headcheese said:


> yea buy an iphone
> 
> there is adwex, and launcher pro. tons of options for each and lots of themes. maybe miui will come along??? but if you want your phone to look just like an iphone you
> 
> should get an iphone.


I appreciate your effort (& I'm sure the OP does as well) but you obviously do not understand wanting the polished finish of iPhone with Android functionality.



villae81 said:


> Have you tried qqlauncher? To me its like an iphone


That is the closest thing I've seen to iOS, nice find.


----------



## WormDoes (Jun 27, 2011)

qqlauncher is terrible and very limited. it looks like miui (iphone) but it is so far behind lp/adw in features


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

"WormDoes said:


> qqlauncher is terrible and very limited. it looks like miui (iphone) but it is so far behind lp/adw in features


Like the iPhone


----------



## Romified (Sep 20, 2011)

I actually have a complete Rom in the works that is iPhone/miui inspired. Should be available soon as I am also trying to help get MIUI working on the tbolt. It is what it is guys, different people like different things, nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm no longer an iPhone fan as I don't care for their boring UI and the likes but I will say MIUI seems pretty sweet with all the crazy themes people make for it.


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

"Romified said:


> I actually have a complete Rom in the works that is iPhone/miui inspired. Should be available soon as I am also trying to help get MIUI working on the tbolt. It is what it is guys, different people like different things, nothing wrong with that.


Aosp based I hope.


----------



## DroidVicious (Jul 12, 2011)

Romified said:


> I actually have a complete Rom in the works that is iPhone/miui inspired. Should be available soon as I am also trying to help get MIUI working on the tbolt. It is what it is guys, different people like different things, nothing wrong with that.


Are you working on MIUI? If so you should come on board with us we have a team kind of growing and people are jump'n on board and we are working that biznitch now and have been for quite some time now.. Also there is an iPhone Launcher but you got to get it to work though...... Refer to the HTC Aria there is a ROM cMagic that was ported from another phone and it is insanely iPhone like.... Like seriously looks like the iPhone.. I ported it to the Thunderbolt and it was garbage!


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

DroidVicious said:


> Are you working on MIUI? If so you should come on board with us we have a team kind of growing and people are jump'n on board and we are working that biznitch now and have been for quite some time now.. Also there is an iPhone Launcher but you got to get it to work though...... Refer to the HTC Aria there is a ROM cMagic that was ported from another phone and it is insanely iPhone like.... Like seriously looks like the iPhone.. I ported it to the Thunderbolt and it was garbage!


Hope you guys can get it fully up cause a lot of people are anxious. Good luck and keep up the great work!

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


----------



## TheTyler0013 (Jun 27, 2011)

"Romified said:


> I actually have a complete Rom in the works that is iPhone/miui inspired. Should be available soon as I am also trying to help get MIUI working on the tbolt. It is what it is guys, different people like different things, nothing wrong with that.


Sweet hopefully you can join DV. And release your Tom in meantime. Do you have any screens from wat your working on? I am excited to see it.


----------



## Nilius17 (Jul 15, 2011)

I'll never understand why you can't understand and have to shout to prove it.

Maybe it's as simple as screen size? Iphone doesn't offer 4.3 inch. Removable memory, removable battery, the option to change the complete look of your device in 10 minutes...

If you've used both devices maybe you could start shouting about how much you understand.

People want all sorts of different things out of their phones. If he wants to run AOSP will you shout at him to go buy a Nexus? No.

Sent from my 5am5ung SGH-R225


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Thread cleaned to be on-topic.

This is the topic of the thread:



CC268 said:


> I have been looking for a really good iphone launcher for a while but all of them have a dock of 1x5 and it doesn't look as real, I am looking for something that has the icons as big as the iphone and has the dock of 4 icons instead of 5...I have tried pretty much everything on the market..any ideas?


I will say this just once. If you are incapable of contributing to a thread beyond a knee-jerk reaction then do not post in it.


----------



## mikeyo1990 (Jul 25, 2011)

"Romified said:


> I actually have a complete Rom in the works that is iPhone/miui inspired. Should be available soon as I am also trying to help get MIUI working on the tbolt. It is what it is guys, different people like different things, nothing wrong with that.


Can't wait to see the iphone/miui inspired rom


----------



## stanlalee (Aug 10, 2011)

I dont see why you cant get this with ADWex. You can set it to four icons and make the dock icons as big or small as you want in settings. there must be double digit iphone themes for ADW as well, most with iphony icon packs included. You could also trade for a samung or LG revolution/3D lol


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Nilius17 said:


> I appreciate your effort (& I'm sure the OP does as well) but you obviously do not understand wanting* the polished finish of iPhone* with Android functionality.
> 
> That is the closest thing I've seen to iOS, nice find.


That is exactly what I am looking for. I hope MIUI comes out soon because qqlauncher sucks and any of the MIUI themes are very limited functionality


----------



## Gabiola1 (Jun 10, 2011)

Miui launcher is close


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Gabiola1 said:


> Miui launcher is close


I tried this but its based on qqlauncher and there isnt an app drawer??


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

Adrynalyne was working on getting the miui launcher on the bolt. Hope he is still trying


----------



## Gabiola1 (Jun 10, 2011)

The no app drawer takes some getting used to. I arranged a bunch if folders by what the apps do and use that. It js based on qq.


----------

